# Anyone know of a good place to buy pedal switch caps?



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm having trouble finding options. Preferably the rubber ones but low price rules...

Thanks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Our man J Beal?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You'll need to provide a better description or show a picture of what you're looking for.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Am I close?...except that you want rubber


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Well, I gues this answer my original question:




I didn't remember I was me who posted about this a while ago. Now I just can't find where to buy these ones specifically

@mhammer I sent you a PM 2 days ago


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those button toppers (actually just big knobs) are a great idea. Never seen them before. The only conern I might have is that pressing at the edge of one would apply angular pressure on the plunger and possibly stress them, shortening their lifespan. But that's a theoretical possibility, not an already-observed actuality.

I did get the PM and should have responded. Thanks for the info, but I am waaaaaayyyyyy behind the curve when it comes to anything digital.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

mhammer said:


> I did get the PM and should have responded. Thanks for the info, but I am waaaaaayyyyyy behind the curve when it comes to anything digital.


It doesn't matter, it's free so it won't hurt having it just in case. To the others, we're talking about the BIAS pedal, free until January 2:
BIAS pedal, free until Jan 2.
Cool thing about it is that it's the first digital recreation of several famous distortion pedals that offers the possibility to change the components and change the values (all digital of course)


----------

